# I strongly dislike ebay!!



## scrubbinrims (Sep 14, 2011)

So I get this email from ebay earlier in the week notifying me that one of my seller metrics dipped to 4.6 of 5.0 and now they will hold money in paypal until 30 days or positive feedback, whichever comes first.
Isn't 92% a passing grade in our society?
What is frustrating is that I have been using ebay since its infantcy, having nearly 700 (100% positive) feedbacks and I am being dinged on shipment turnaround time.
The important stuff like accurately describing an item carries equal weight for whatever reason...like a fast deal is as important as an honest one.
Most of the stuff I sell goes to California or the west coast, secondly I specifiy 5 business day turnaround in my listings...whch I comply with, and lastly, this is a freakin hobby, not a business and I ain't standing in line at the PO every day, I process in batch around my career and family.
I am going to put the stuff I was planning on putting on ebay in a box and heading to Trexlertown...no paypal there!
Ebay needs some competition, that would help.
Chris


----------



## Rookie (Sep 14, 2011)

*Paypal...*

I feel you chris, PayPal loves to hold my funds for 30 days or positive feedback. They have placed that stipulation on my account numerous times. I don't use my PayPal account nearly as much as i should. One of my buddies owned a company and had $10,000 in company money in his personal PayPal account and they froze his account for two years. Nearly causing him to go bankrupt, PayPal is a great tool if you follow every little guideline even though they like to hide them from you.

 I'm not usually one to complain about something like this, but I just thought you would like to know your not the only one.

-James


----------



## hd3kmize (Sep 14, 2011)

I almost feel guilty for your troubles since I'm the one that bought the pedals.  I've only purchased on eBay and have never sold anything but your experience with them is influencing my opinion of the process and fees.  I do hope that some form of competition comes about so they start appreciating the sellers a bit more.  Given that this is a hobby and eBay is a great way to distribute artifacts that support the hobby, I think some level of flexibility is warranted.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 15, 2011)

If craiglist would start something like a flat fee like $1.00 for selling anything and not have all this bull s--t like feed back and pay pal, shipping time i believe they would put e-bay out of business.E- bays greed will be there downfall.


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 15, 2011)

I have also been using ebay for a very long time (over 10 years) and am growing more and more frustrated with it. The fees are a killer, both from the bay and paypal. Talk about double dipping! I am a fan of the feedback system. I guess more so a fan of the old feedback system. Positive or negative, no detailed ranking. I recently sold a bike to Puerto Rico after specifically stating in my auction that I will ONLY ship to the lower 48 states. The dude still bids, wins it, I charge him extra for shipping because obviously it costs more and he puts up a stink about that. Now he is saying that he never got the bike even though my tracking info says it was delivered the 29th of August. He puts in a buyer complaint, ebay/paypal put a hold on the funds and now he's nowhere to be found. Two weeks after the bike was CONFIRMED delivered I still don't get my money. Its high time ebay and paypal both start standing up for the sellers. I find myself more and more selling stuff here or on RRB to people I somewhat know, taking less money but at least I have the satisfaction of being able to help out fellow bike enthusiasts and not having to deal with all of the BS that comes with doing business in the Bay.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2011)

If you actually HATED ebay, your thread would have fit nicely under the I HATE ebay thread in the Break Room. But alas, you only strongly dislike ebay. I'd say that you made a good call by posting it here. WARNING: This was just a joke, please don't be mad.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 15, 2011)

Dave,

If sarcasm is in your repertoire, then you should understand it's use coming and going.
I am not mad...relax, you make me smile sometimes.
Ebay/paypal practices have been frustrating to me lately, but I wanted my own thread since we are coming from different angles.

Chris


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 15, 2011)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> If craiglist would start something like a flat fee like $1.00 for selling anything and not have all this bull s--t like feed back and pay pal, shipping time i believe they would put e-bay out of business.E- bays greed will be there downfall.




Ebay Owns paypal & 52% of Craigslist!..So i don't think your plan would work...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 15, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> Ebay Owns paypal & 52% of Craigslist!..So i don't think your plan would work...




Well i guess its just a matter of time for craigslist to start some kind of fee.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I, too, have been very frustrated lately. I've been on Ebay since '99 and in the beginning God created... I mean it used to be a very level playing field for buyers and sellers and Ebay merely served as the medium for the transaction. Particularly, in the last couple of years the advantage has clearly been to the buyer. I have has several incidents recently with buyers who backed out of bids--"I found an orange one I liked better" and non pays. In the last three instances I contacted and spoke with an Ebay rep. Some of my suggestions are to have another column for buyers showing either unpaid strikes or withdrawn bids. In both case of the withdrawn bids the reasons were bogus and I even had emails through Ebay backing this up. The Ebay rep paid lip service and said they would provide me resolution, which of course, they never did. I'm still selling but have also started listing more on CL and my local trader paper--cash and no shipping! I wish Ebay did have some competition but the reality is they are the only game in town especially for someone in the deep south who  can't make it to PA, NY, or MI. v/r Shawn


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 15, 2011)

Paypal should be free if you collect money for something you sold on eBay. That way there would be no "double dipping."


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 16, 2011)

*An Opinion...*

The market decides what something is worth either way. I guess it's just that eBay's audience and reach is far greater. We may be on to something here though, "The Next Big Thing," a competitor to eBay and Paypal? We could make it all free and......................wait...................that............uhhhhhhh...........


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 16, 2011)

larmo63 said:


> the market decides what something is worth either way. I guess it's just that ebay's audience and reach is far greater. We may be on to something here though, "the next big thing," a competitor to ebay and paypal? We could make it all free and......................wait...................that............uhhhhhhh...........




listen,did i hear cabe-bay


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Typical of just about any large company...when they start out they are as customer and user friendly as possible to get more business and grow. Then they reach a certain point where greed and a "you need us, we don't need you" attitude sets in. Ebay has already passed that point in their business. Short of a quick, mass exodus to a fledgling rival company who treats both it's buyers and sellers right, it's going to be pretty hard to de-throne ebay as an online auction site. One thing I really hate is the snipe bid! You go to a live auction, and if someone throws in a bid while the auctioneer is counting down, the count starts all over again. I think ebay auctions should work the same way. You'd have a basic listing time that runs out if there's no last minute activity, but if someone throws in a bid 5 seconds before the end time, the auction time extends say another 30 seconds (like the auction count down starting over) to allow a comeback bid, which would continue as long as bidding was still active within that last 30 second countdown. That would be more fair to buyers and sellers alike IMO.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

When Yahoo had auctions this is exactly how they worked. While from a sellers perspective this is good as a buyer I perfer the set end. I'm only gonna pay so much for something and will go in at the end with that bid. If I get outbid then oh well. Before Ebay made the buyers anonymous (which I don't like) I sniped and item and had a fellow ebayer flame on me. He was a newb but it didn't stop him from calling me a lot of nasty things--of which only about half are true! v/r Shawn







ridingtoy said:


> Typical of just about any large company...when they start out they are as customer and user friendly as possible to get more business and grow. Then they reach a certain point where greed and a "you need us, we don't need you" attitude sets in. Ebay has already passed that point in their business. Short of a quick, mass exodus to a fledgling rival company who treats both it's buyers and sellers right, it's going to be pretty hard to de-throne ebay as an online auction site. One thing I really hate is the snipe bid! You go to a live auction, and if someone throws in a bid while the auctioneer is counting down, the count starts all over again. I think ebay auctions should work the same way. You'd have a basic listing time that runs out if there's no last minute activity, but if someone throws in a bid 5 seconds before the end time, the auction time extends say another 30 seconds (like the auction count down starting over) to allow a comeback bid, which would continue as long as bidding was still active within that last 30 second countdown. That would be more fair to buyers and sellers alike IMO.
> 
> Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 17, 2011)

I am all about the snipe bid...the auction has a beginning and an end, and it ain't over till it's over.

From a buyer's perspective, the last thing I want to have happen is a bidding war before it matters.
Usually, if I see something I like I put in a bid to help curb a seller ending the auction early, not nearly what I would pay, then lie an wait.

From a seller's perspective, snipe bids influence the ending price obviously and help my item meet expectations.

A snipe bid does not insure that the sniper will win...strong bids win regardless.

I still strongly dislike ebay and thanks for sharing.

Chris


----------



## slick (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree I hate ebay's fees. They are outrageous but look at it this way, where else would you find that rare part for that special project. Here's some examples. I bought an early Harley Knucklehead fender at a local swap meet for $45. I tried numerous times to resell it locally for $100 at other swaps with no luck,  threw it on ebay and it sold for $380! Yes I had to pay fees but look at the profit! Also at least 5 of the bicycles I own came from ebay that I wouldn't have necessarily found locally. I'm also into old cars and sometimes need that 1 special part to finish it and guess what, I found it on ebay. My 39 pontiac Woody was always missing the factory radio and found it complete on ebay! So yes the fees totally suck but when was the last time you lived in say California like me and had the oppurtunity to go to a swap meet in Pennsylvania just to wonder if that special "rare" part was there and come home epty handed after a huge trip bill when I can sit right here at home and buy it. I hate the fees but THANKS EBAY!!


----------

